# My tortoise gained 10g of weight in 1 month?



## boba_child (Mar 7, 2019)

My tortoise, Hinami, is 7 months old and I’ve been feeding her lambs lettuce. I used to feed her small slices of tomatoes but not anymore as I was afraid as some people said it was toxic etc etc. But since the last time she was weighed, she was 30g 
This is her progress:

21/08/2018 - 13g
16/09/2018 - 18g
23/12/2018 - 22g
26/01/2019 - 27g
07/02/2019 - 30g

- Adopted her -

07/03/2019 - 40g

Please comment below if this is normal!

Thank you x


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 7, 2019)

What specie of tortoise do you have ? Do you only feed lambs lettuce ?


----------



## boba_child (Mar 8, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> What specie of tortoise do you have ? Do you only feed lambs lettuce ?



She’s a spur thighed sulcata tortoise, and I feed her lambs lettuce, watercress and sometimes the odd bit of strawberry x


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 8, 2019)

10gr in one month is okay for a sulcata baby when she is still so small but you should feed her a wider diet. Look here:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/

Have you read the sulcata care sheets ?
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/african-spurred-tortoise-sulcata-care-sheet.52524/

Do you soak your baby daily and what about the temps and humidity in the enclosure ? Pictures of your tort and the enclosure would help so see if all things are right for your tort baby.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 8, 2019)

boba_child said:


> She’s a spur thighed sulcata tortoise, and I feed her lambs lettuce, watercress and sometimes the odd bit of strawberry x



13g sounds low for a sulcata hatchling. Spur thighed sulcata tortoise is confusing. Can you post pictures?

Spur-thighed tortoise usually means greek tortoise. 

African spurred, African spur thigh, or spurred tortoise typically refers to sulcata


----------



## boba_child (Mar 8, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> 10gr in one month is okay for a sulcata baby when she is still so small but you should feed her a wider diet. Look here:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/
> 
> Have you read the sulcata care sheets ?
> ...



So I recently moved house so I had to take her on the train and everything, I wasn’t able to bring the tortoise table due to the circumstances.



I soak her everyday for 10 minutes
She’s very active and doesn’t seem sick
She poops every day or every other day
She seems okay to me, and the temperature is around 30-32°C X


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2019)

Sulcatas hatch at around 35 grams most of the time. I've had a few that were 40-44 grams the day they came out of their egg. I'm pretty sure you don't have a sulcata. A picture of your tortoise will help confirm.

That little tub, your substrate choice, and the food you are offering is not suitable for any species. Once we know what species you've got, we can offer specific care advice for you.


----------



## boba_child (Mar 9, 2019)

Tom said:


> Sulcatas hatch at around 35 grams most of the time. I've had a few that were 40-44 grams the day they came out of their egg. I'm pretty sure you don't have a sulcata. A picture of your tortoise will help confirm.
> 
> That little tub, your substrate choice, and the food you are offering is not suitable for any species. Once we know what species you've got, we can offer specific care advice for you.


----------



## xMario (Mar 9, 2019)

boba_child said:


> View attachment 266820
> View attachment 266821


That's not a sulcata [emoji217]


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 9, 2019)

That is a Greek Tortoise. _Testudo graeca_


----------



## trickspiration (Mar 9, 2019)

Your tortoise is definitely not a sulcata, it's probably a greek tortoise. If possible, you should vary the diet to include more broadleaf weeds (catsear, dandelion, sow thistle, prickly lettuce, hawkbit, pretty much those pesky weeds no one likes in their yard), and change the substrate to coco coir or something that holds moisture better.


----------



## trickspiration (Mar 9, 2019)

The weight gain seems normal also. My greek tortoise gained an average of 7-10 grams each month from when he was 6 months old. His weight gain changed drastically when he reached 12 months old, jumping from 14 gram gain to 31 gram gain. He's now 242 grams at 19 months old.


----------



## Turk and millie (Mar 10, 2019)

You guys! My Sulcatas look like that! Are we sure it’s not a Sulcatas? I’m so confused


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2019)

Greek hatchling:




Sulcata hatchling:


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2019)

Turk and millie said:


> You guys! My Sulcatas look like that! Are we sure it’s not a Sulcatas? I’m so confused


The original poster is in the UK. Sulcata tortoises are not very common in the UK, however, Greek and Hermanns are common there. So our first clue would be it's NOT a sulcata.

There really are quite a few differences if you know what to look for.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2019)

Turk and millie said:


> You guys! My Sulcatas look like that! Are we sure it’s not a Sulcatas? I’m so confused


Start your own thread and post pictures. We can ID yours for you.


----------



## boba_child (Mar 10, 2019)

Turk and millie said:


> You guys! My Sulcatas look like that! Are we sure it’s not a Sulcatas? I’m so confused



Same!


----------



## boba_child (Mar 10, 2019)

trickspiration said:


> The weight gain seems normal also. My greek tortoise gained an average of 7-10 grams each month from when he was 6 months old. His weight gain changed drastically when he reached 12 months old, jumping from 14 gram gain to 31 gram gain. He's now 242 grams at 19 months old.



Oh right... thank you so much x


----------



## boba_child (Mar 10, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> That is a Greek Tortoise. _Testudo graeca_



Omg that’s so weird, the person I bought them from said she was a sulcata?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2019)

They were either ignorant or they lied. Do you have papers?


----------



## Turk and millie (Mar 12, 2019)

Tom said:


> Start your own thread and post pictures. We can ID yours for you.


Ok thanks!!


----------



## Turk and millie (Mar 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Greek hatchling:
> 
> View attachment 266924
> 
> ...


Ok I see now!


----------



## Turk and millie (Mar 16, 2019)

Tom said:


> Start your own thread and post pictures. We can ID yours for you.


I can’t figure out how to start my own thread. I have so many problems trying to log in on my app so I have to go through my email to find the Forum posts and then log in. And now I can’t find how to start a thread.


----------

